

Textured Tactile Touchscreens - tocomment
http://www.hizook.com/blog/2010/08/11/electrotactile-arrays-texture-and-pressure-feedback-during-robotic-teleoperation

======
tocomment
Is there somewhere I could buy an Electrotactile device? I'd be curious to
hook it up to my Arduino and try it out.

